# Need a little help with Amps



## Shasta (4/10/20)

Hey guys and gals

Can you please tell me if it's ok to use the Aegis X with the reading as below. I'm mostly concerned about the Amp draw or is there nothing to worry about as it's a regulated mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/10/20)

As far as I know that mod should fire as low as 0.01Ohms. As it is a regulated mod, it would simply not fire if the ohms 
are too low for the watts you require. You should be safe in that sense. But it's not ideal or recommended to run such a low build pulling those amps. What build are you currently running?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)

If you fire the mod does. It still read the same?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/10/20)

@Shasta , the screen indicates what power is applied to the coil(s). 
If you do the calcs, the figures closely relate to a resistance of around 0.0805 ohm for exactly 28.0A with the loss of a few decimal places in the exact calcs when using around 63.14 W and 2.255 V, assuming watts is rounded down to 63.1W and voltage rounded up to 2.26 by the display.

Never try to apply what the COIL output relates to, directly to the INPUT that is provided by the batteries.
Using the POWER applied to the coil, and a nominal input battery voltage of 3.7V, the current draw with no loss would be around 8.53A for a dual battery mod. If we assume even a lowish 90% efficiency it would be at 9.39A per battery, whether the batteries are in parallel or series.
At 3.3V or close to cut-off, it would be 9.57A in a perfect world and around 10.52A at 90% efficiency.

For a single battery mod this would be around 17.07A in a perfect world or 18.77A at 90% efficiency.
At 3.3V, close to cut-off, the current from the battery would be 19.13A (perfect world) and around 21.05A at 90% efficiency.

In a nutshell, for a dual battery mod you should be good using most of the high drain batteries rated at 20-25A.

Even for a single battery mod and a battery that is rated at 25A CDR, it might run a little hotter than normal but you should be OK, assuming that the mod will allow you to fire it with a coil that low and you do not chain vape on it. I would not suggest that, but it should be within specs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Shasta (5/10/20)

@Kuhlkatz thanks for the info. The mod was getting hot so i took off the build. I'll keep my builds more reasonable in the future

@Dela Rey Steyn i was being a bit too adventurous and went with a dual parrelel coil. It looked good but not practical i guess.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

I have had the same issues with my Recurve dual, pop a couple of really nicely built multi wire coils in there, and even if well within limits, it gets so hot you can't use it. I have thread running about a 3*26/36 N80 coil I built for my Vapefly. To get a reasonable .3 needed 8.5 wraps @3mm ID and the coil is huge and just about fits in there. Like you said, all looks good but not practical.

@Kuhlkatz , great analyses. I like using mechs and am always wary with Lithium batteries and stick with the 25 R for them. Using them in a regulated with a build less than .1 would add another layer of safety.

But hey, what is life without a little adventure ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shasta (5/10/20)

Life without adventure is just boring.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

Paralleled alien and framed staple ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shasta (5/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Paralleled alien and framed staple ?


Dual core alien and staggered clapton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (5/10/20)

Shasta said:


> Life without adventure is just boring.
> 
> View attachment 209770


that is a lot of metal mass, and 60W will not be anywhere close to get those coils to perform. you probably looking at +90W

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

28 amps is a whole lot of power !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

